# Shared well



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

So I am finally ready to do some plumbing on our new home we built last year. I am running a line off of father-in-laws well that is a deep and new well. Had pump guy out and said the pump would support it with no problem. We are located about 400 ft away from the pump head. Planning on running 1 1/2 line to have plenty of size but I am getting a mixed bag of opinions on if it is needed to have a pressure tank in our home. I am going to tee in the main line off pump head before daddy-in-laws pressure tank as pump guy suggested. What are opinions on need of a 2nd pressure tank? Thanks


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

There are 5 homes on 1 well here. 3 on one pressure tank and 2 on the other pressure tank.

No pressure tanks in any of the homes, the tanks sit right next to the well head.

We have lived here 3 years with no water issues, everybody waters their lawns and 2 have us have households of 6.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

IF you do not have a pressure tank, any time you use any water to lower the pressure below the start pressure of pump, you will start the pump. The pump will run until the pressure gets to the shut off pressure. You need a tank somewhere. Me, I would use 1 but may be best to use 1 larger tank. I would plumb in after the existing tank and see how much the pump runs when you both use water normally....James


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Plumb in a valve right after the Tee so each has a shut off, you do not shut his off if you need to turn yours off....James


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

The well guy that came out suggested that we plumb before the pressure tank at fatherinlaws house but from what I read if I do that putting a tank at our house would do nothing that a pressure tank is suppose to do. ???


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

A tank at your house does the same as the one at the well, gives the pump longer runs and not start stop every time any water is used. 2 tanks that work independently, start and stop the pump whenever each tank needs water. 1 tank just starts and stops the pump when it needs water. A pump uses more electricity to start than run, less starts the cheaper it is to pump water....James


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

#1 it will give u better water pressure (your a long way from the pump)#2 it will give u water storage capacity- u want to wait 1/2hr for washer to fill?


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

So I am still confused about the tank at our house. Most tanks are wired to the pump so they turn the pump on and off when needed. So if we put one in it will not be wired to the pump like the one at fatherinlaws house so how will this save the pump?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2014)

2 tanks will provide more draw-down than 1 tank . If you don't install check valves both tanks will lose pressure before the pump kicks on . The more tanks or the bigger the tank = fewer times the pump has to kick on .


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Well mine is hooked after the tank at the well .I have a 40 gal. pressure tank with two shut offs one for the house and one for the sawmill . Sawmill is at least 600 foot away and have a 3\4 old black poly pipe ran to it . I have never had any water issues at all and has been ran for years .Trust me if it shorted the water at the house I would have known about it (often) :duel:


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

One water well here. Two houses, 20 cattle, 10 goats, 350 pecan trees, garden. Three pressure tanks at the well.

Tanks are not wired in. It is the pressure switch on the water pipe that detects pressure change and controls the pump starting and stopping.


----------

